

Faux function type signatures in Python - smiley325
http://www.regularexpressionless.com/?p=8

======
smiley325
Hi guys-- this is my first blog post, any constructive criticism would be much
appreciated! If submitting your own blog posts is frowned upon in this
community, please let me know I will delete this straight away.

